# Hi Everyone!



## Piccolopony (Dec 28, 2009)

As you can see I've been a member of this forum for a little while now but have never posted. I've been researching mice for over three years now but have been living with my parents and my mom hates rodents of all kinds so I have been unable to get one. I am now, finally , moving out and I am getting really excited about getting a pet mouse. I have been having fun seeing all of your mice and I am excited to soon be able to participate in the discussion!


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

Welcome From the Isle of Wight UK.


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

It would seem strange to say welcome as you've been a member for much longer than I have, so I'll just say I'm looking forward to your posts and good luck in finding some pet mice.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Plesased to meet you properly then


----------



## Piccolopony (Dec 28, 2009)

Thank you all so much for the warm welcome!


----------



## Airidies (Apr 3, 2011)

Hello there


----------

